# Sunscreen Lotion Attack



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

So my friend tok his Jetta to Florida and manag to get sunscreen lotion all over the doors and dashboard. I have the interior detail kit from Phil at Detailers Dmain which includes einsettz cockpit and heavy duty plastic cleaner, neither of which are working. No matter how hard I scrub, once it dries the white marks come back. 

Are there any other options to get this kind of stuff off?


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

This came up a couple of days ago, TOGWT recommends Leather Master Leather Degreaser.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6107488&postcount=10


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

What aout the plastic parts, like door panels and exterior and interior trim?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Leatherique is an excellent leather cleaner and conditioner. It penetrates the leather to lift the stains out.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

Woolite Water Solution will work very well for oil stains such as those; 1 part woolite, 10 parts water. Shake well and spray onto the surface and agitate with a leather brush/upholstery brush. Then wipe off and follow up with a damp towel to remove any woolite residue.


----------



## Flycaster (Sep 2, 2005)

I've got yellowint occuring on my leather armrest and the leather insert where my left elbow hits it. Most likely due to the sunscreen I use. Will be trying Woolite solution and if that doesn't work will carefully try Oxyclean (as it was the only stuff that cleaned the yellow off my tennis hat).


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

So I spent a while trying some different things and here is how they worked out. 

Woolite

The woolite worked to spread sunscreen out. If spread over a large area it will disappear. Won't work with large amounts

StainStick = zilch. 

Dawn = zilch. 

Vinegar = zilch. 

Lexol Leather Cleaner

Lexol actually cleaned the sunscreen off the leatherette seats, the dash and most of the door panels. Was not able to get it off the smooth gray plastic trim on dash and door though. Also, Lexol did nothing for the sunscreen on the steering wheel, shifter or handbrake which actually are leather. 

If I get to keep the car an addition day, I have the following in mind:

Leatherique
OxyClean

I can't think of anything else to use.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

are you spraying on the surface, agitating and immediately wiping off or what? Are you following up with a damp towel? Woolite Solution has gotten out everything from grease stains (automotive grease) to simple dirt from everyday use with agitation with a GOOD leather brush. Using a Towel will spread the woolite and the dirt around, you need to make sure that it's wet!


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Be cognizant that OxiClean is oxygenated bleach, the active ingredient are sodium per carbonate (sodium carbonate) and hydrogen peroxide


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

TOGWT said:


> Be cognizant that OxiClean is oxygenated bleach, the active ingredient are sodium per carbonate (sodium carbonate) and hydrogen peroxide


Good to know


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

csmeance said:


> are you spraying on the surface, agitating and immediately wiping off or what? Are you following up with a damp towel? Woolite Solution has gotten out everything from grease stains (automotive grease) to simple dirt from everyday use with agitation with a GOOD leather brush. Using a Towel will spread the woolite and the dirt around, you need to make sure that it's wet!


I had some success with the woolite, I will try again using the leather brush I have. I was kind of hesitant to let it sit long. Woolite won't harm anything?


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

skywolf said:


> I had some success with the woolite, I will try again using the leather brush I have. I was kind of hesitant to let it sit long. Woolite won't harm anything?


it shouldn't! I mean it's safe on delicate clothes and as well isn't acidic to my knowledge. Many folks have been using the 10:1 dilution without an issue and some go as high as 6:1!

Like I said, spray and agitate and spray and agitate some more! Make sure it's wet enough to where you cover all the lotion but not wet to the point it's dripping! Once you agitate and see it being cleaned off let it sit for a few seconds, then take a towel and wipe off the surface to "dry" it. Follow up with a towel dampened with water and then dry off the seat.


----------



## Flycaster (Sep 2, 2005)

I have had yellowing of the tan leather on my 2005 Z4, on the driver's side arm rest and on the leather insert where the arm hits it. This yellowing is due to the use of sunscreen. The yellowing has been in place for a while before i tried to remove it. I used lexol and then woolite. The yellowing was removed from the arm rest and significantly lightened on the leather door insert. I also tried some white toothpaste with an old tooth brush. Didn't do any damage, but not sure if it added to the process. Finally treated all with Leatherique.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Flycaster said:


> I have had yellowing of the tan leather on my 2005 Z4, on the driver's side arm rest and on the leather insert where the arm hits it. This yellowing is due to the use of sunscreen. The yellowing has been in place for a while before i tried to remove it. I used lexol and then woolite. The yellowing was removed from the arm rest and significantly lightened on the leather door insert. I also tried some white toothpaste with an old tooth brush. Didn't do any damage, but not sure if it added to the process. Finally treated all with Leatherique.


and the results with leathique?


----------



## Flycaster (Sep 2, 2005)

dboy11 said:


> and the results with leathique?


It was the Leatherique Conditioner (not the cleaner). Don't know as I used it after all the cleaning to condition the leather.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Flycaster said:


> It was the Leatherique Conditioner (not the cleaner). Don't know as I used it after all the cleaning to condition the leather.


The cleaner is the best that I've seen. I just ordered some this AM.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Flycaster said:


> It was the Leatherique Conditioner (not the cleaner). Don't know as I used it after all the cleaning to condition the leather.


Ah. Method that I use (surely compiled from various readings) is vacuum, brush (with good brush; I have a cheapie that sheds so I just ordered a nicer horsehair brush) to open pores. Depending on the spots and actual seat condition, spray directly onto seats and/or directly into hands (gloved) to rub into the material. Work the seams well to get more horizontal penetration. Let sit in sun, windows closed, and let it cook. Wait at least several hours (longer is better) and you'll see how very sticky the seats will be. This is when you'll use the conditioning Prestine to take off all the residue.

If this sun lotion spot is just one localized spot, you can try a hair dryer to help out the process, and cut down on waiting time.

Still, if you haven't bought any of them yet, I might try TOGWT's rec instead for the specific application of degreasing. I've never tried it, but I respect his knowledge.


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

Tried the woolite with a leather brush. This time I shook up the woolite in a bottle. Sprayed on, used the brush to agitate it, wiped with a dry cloth, wiped down with a wet cloth and follow dup with a clean dry cloth. Took them lotion off everything except the light grey trim peices and exterior plastic trim.

The interior light trim peices. One above the glove box (pictured here) and the other on the passenger door panel. 









The exterior trim piece, pictured here, has some nasty prints too









Those two spots are the only ones that survived the woolite. Pretty small considering the amount of sunscreen it took off everywhere else. My friend owes me big time!


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

You can use an all purpose cleaner for the interior trim and for the exterior try a citrus based car wash soap like P21S or Chemical Guys Citrus Wash or something equivalent.


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

I will give that a shot the next time I have the car. 

Thank you to everyone who came up with ideas and especially the woolite!


----------

